# Sunset puce trio.



## utility man (May 10, 2015)

Hey guys, I got some items off the shelf yesterday and took some pics. Thought I would share this one with you guys. I have shared these befor but I really liked how the pic came out.[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## sandchip (May 11, 2015)

Lord help, that's purty!


----------



## Road Dog (May 11, 2015)

Awesome bottles and pic!


----------



## utility man (May 11, 2015)

Thanks guys! The smallest one is really tough to find. It is a shame it has part of the lip missing. A well known Baltimore digger told me he has neve seen that mold without damage.


----------



## iggyworf (May 13, 2015)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## RED Matthews (May 14, 2015)

Well I think they are great examples of collectable glass.  It would help to know what embossing exists and what type of pontil marks they have.  The opi9cture was artistic, though.  RED M.


----------



## utility man (May 14, 2015)

Red, I do not collect embossed bottles. I like unembossed, open pontiled, and preferably American forms. These three are open pontiled and date around 1830 to 1850 give or take.


----------

